# Easy-Weather-App



## BeeEzRadio (Nov 12, 2022)

BeeEzRadio submitted a new resource:

Easy-Weather-App - A Free Overlay; Displays Temp and Current Conditions; Refreshes every 3 mins - Customizable



> Uses, Open Weather's free API, that can pull temperature and conditions from all over the world; 1000x a day, all for free.  With minimal setup, you can set it up, and custom it yourself, but you will need a "coding text editor". Small, but effective; Follow the Readme, and hopefully you will have no issues.



Read more about this resource...


----------

